# Johnson Grass



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

After the last big rain about 10 day ago, I went out to check the wash out damage in the garden and noticed an area about 2 ft x 3 ft, right in the middle of my Mustard Greens, that had small shoots of johnson grass starting to sprout. Last summer I knew that there was 1 plant that came up there but I "Pulled" it up and thought that was the end of it.

I knew that I would have get a shovel and dig it out or by mid summer the whole corner of my garden would be taken over by the stuff.

I dug and dug... all the way down through the topsoil and into the hard clay layer. The root cluster covered an area about 5ft by 5ft and when I finished digging, I had a 5 gallon bucket full of roots and shoots. 

Tomorrow I am going to go out and sieve the soil I dug to make sure I got all the roots. With Johnson Grass the long thin tuberous roots are segmented in about 1/2 inch lengths and each segment will send up a shoot and grow into a full grown plant. The hard thing in getting it all is that they will break with the slightest pressure and then whatever is left will start it all over again.

If you let it get started in your garden, the only way to get rid of it is to dig it out or use herbicide and I am not about to hose down my garden with herbicide.

Does anyone have a better way of getting rid of the stuff without all that digging or pioson?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Digging, then dig more ...

That is the only way I know. I did try a few of the tricks post over the web but in the end ... I had to dig it up...


----------

